# asper



## wizz (Jun 3, 2010)

just a pic of my NQ asper she is very nice


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jun 3, 2010)

gorgeous!


----------



## python_dan89 (Jun 3, 2010)

nice =)


----------



## mummabear (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow. I love it.


----------



## wizz (Jun 3, 2010)

would love to see more pic of NQ asper if any one has them....


----------



## Dusty62 (Jun 3, 2010)

very nice


----------



## raged (Jun 3, 2010)

very nice wizz..


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jun 3, 2010)

G'day mate,

Does she have a boyfriend?


----------



## -Matt- (Jun 3, 2010)

Very nice Wizz, I've actually never seen an asper that looks like that before.


----------



## dottyback (Jun 4, 2010)

10/10! she is awesome!


----------



## wizz (Jun 5, 2010)

thanks all ....


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 5, 2010)

Absolutely stunning, lovely patterns.

Where did you get her? Nice price tag? 

How were these brought into captivity?


----------



## tympanocryptis (Jun 5, 2010)

Jay84
Asper have been in captivity for along time. There are quite a few different locals that have always been available to a select few keepers. Wizz is just lucky enough to be one of these keepers. Quite possibly the nicest NQ asper I have seen from you yet Wizz. PS Hope you breed them again this year.


----------



## OzGecko (Jun 9, 2010)

That's a stunner. Put me on the no doubt, very long waiting list.


----------



## wizz (Jun 19, 2010)

yep its a long waiting list now :shock:


----------

